# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  η ιστορια μου

## jenny.il

ειμαι η τζενη 15 ετων και εδω και 6 μηνες εχω ανορεξια, εχω υψος 1,57 βαρος 37 κιλα, δεν τρωω τιποτα ολη μερα, δεν λιγουρευομε τιποτα!! και κανω πολλυ γυμναστικη! χανω κιλα! τι να κανω?:sniff:

----------


## konina

καλη μου οι γονεις σου τι λενε γι'αυτο???εχεις συμβουλευτει καποιον γιατρο ή ειδικο ψυχικης υγειας?

----------


## jenny.il

:( oχι δεν με εχουν παραπέμψει σε σύμβουλο, ουτε εχω παει στο γιατρο. στο σχολειο με κοιταγαν που ειμουν αδυνατη! εγω ομως στα ματια μου ειμαι χοντρη, αισθανομαι χοντρη, φοβαμε πως ειναι πολλυ αργα πια, για να απαλαχτω απο την ανορεξια! ειναι υπουλη η ανορεξια!!!:(
δεν εχω πια περιοδο, μου εχει μειωθει το σεξουαλικο μου ενδιαφερον και εγινα κλειστη μεσα. εχω πολλα απο τα συμπτωματα της ανορεξιας!

----------


## konina

φανταζομαι καταλαβαινεις ότι χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια, ετσι? δεν ξερω αν πηγαινεις ακομα στον παιδιατρο ή εχει ξεκινησει να σε παρακουθει παθολογος, ομως επιβαλλεται αρχικα να κανεις μια συζητηση με την μαμα σου, να κανετε μια επισκεψη στον γιατρο που σε παρακουθει ωστε να μπορεσει να σε ενημερωσει πληρως για αυτο που σου συμβαινει αλλα κ για τους κινδυνους που διατρεχεις κ στην συνεχεια να ξεκινησεις θεραπεια με καποιον ψυχολογο... το μονο γνωστο κεντρο για τις διατροφικες διαταραχες ειναι η ανασα http://www.anasa.com.gr/main.htm...
μπορεις να απευθυνθεις εκει ή σε καποιον ιδιωτη που γνωριζεις κ εμπιστευεσαι... μπορεις να απευθυνθεις και σε δημοσιο φορεα -το νοσοκομειο γεννηματας εχει πολυ καλο τμημα για εφηβους http://www.gna-gennimatas.gr/index.c...el5=0&Level6=0 - όμως γενικα δεν το προτεινω γτ σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις χρειαζεται συστηματικη δουλεια, κατι που το δημοσιο δυστυχως δεν προσφερει...

οποτε συνοψιζοντας...
1) μιλας στη μαμα σου
2) κλεινετε ραντεβου ή στο κεντρο/ή σε ιδιωτη ψυχολογο/ ή στα εξωτερικα ιατρεια του νοσοκομειου
3) επισκεπτεστε το γιατρο σου 

ασχετα με το πως νιωθεις τωρα ή αν πιστευεις ότι χρειαζεται ή δεν χρειαζεται αμεσα, πρεπει να απευθυνθεις ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ σε καποιον ειδικο

----------


## NADINE_ed

Τζενάκι,καθόλου δεν είναι αργά,καρδιά μου.
Ίσως το λες επειδή νιώθεις να σε έχει πάρει η κάτω βόλτα και δεν ξέρεις από πού να πιαστείς.
Χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια κι είναι ανθρώπινο.Όλοι χρειαζόμαστε πού και πού.Ήδη έκανες ένα βήμα
μιλώντας εδώ σ'εμάς.Κάνε τώρα το επόμενο.Μίλησε σε όποιον δικό σου εμπιστεύεσαι 
κι απευθυνθείτε σ'εκείνους που ξέρουν καλύτερα από όλους μας πώς να αντιμετωπίσουν 
το ζήτημα αυτό.Δεν είναι εχθροί που θα σε οδηγήσουν σ'ένα παχύτερο σώμα.Είναι οι άνθρωποι 
που θα σε βοηθήσουν να κατανοήσεις γιατί τα μάτια σου βλέπουν το σώμα σου με οπτική,
που απειλεί την υγεία σου και πώς αυτό ν'αποκατασταθεί.Το σώμα σου σου ζητά προσοχή.
Σου χτυπά καμπανάκια να το φροντίσεις.Καθησύχασε το.Δώσε του εσύ την αγκαλιά,που εκλιπαρεί.

----------


## jenny.il

σας ευχαριστω που με στηριζετε αλλα NADINE αυτο ειναι, δεν μπορω να μιλησω, δεν ξερω τι να πω. τωρα τελευταια εχω αρχισει να εχω ζαλαδες και νιωθω αδυναμη :sniffle: κι πριν 5 μηνες που τοτε επαθα ανορεξια με ειχαν παει στο νοσοκομειο οι γονεις μου επειδη η ανορεξια με πειραξε στα νεφρα μου, παραλιγο, με προλαβαν οι γονεις μου, η μαμα μου κοντευε να τρελαθει και ετρεξε και με πηγε στο νοσοκομειο μες τις 3 το πρωι, εμεινα εκει για 2 μερες με τον ορο στο χερι μου. και εκει εχασα 1,5 κιλα! και τωρα την παρασκευη αυτην θα φυγουμε για 8 μερες για το χωριο μου και ελπιζω εκει να παρω μερικα κιλα, πριν ειναι αργα, εχω αρχισει να μετανιωνω την ανορεξια!! δεν την θελω!! χαιρομε απο την μια που θελω να γινω παλι οπως παλια, αλλα καποιες φορες με πιανει η ανορεξια και θελω να χασω κιλα, την αλλη θελω να παρω κιλα και μετα αφου περνω 1 κιλο, θελω να χασω 4 κιλα και αφου χασω τα 4 κιλα καμαρωνω στον καθρευτη που φαινονται τα κοκαλα μου! ελπιζω με καταλαβαινετε.

----------


## Dark Elf

Κουκλιτσα μου ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να ζητησεις βοηθεια οι γονεις σιγουρα σε λατρευουν και θα ηθελα πολυ να ακουσουν το προβλημα τους για να βοηθησουν το κοριτσακι τους.Και εγω με ανορεξια ξεκινησα στα 15,5 μου χρονια τωρα ειμαι 18 και ακομα ταλαιπωρουμαι με εναλλαγες της ανορεξιας με την βουλιμια ομως η μανουλα μου εψαξε και βρηκε ενα κεντρο που με βοηθα παρα πολυ ακομα και τωρα.Εκει οι ανθρωποι ειναι εξιεικευμενοι στους Εφηβους και τις διατροφικες διαταραχες.Ειναι ακριβως αυτο που χρειαζεσαι αυτη τη στιγμη μια εξιειδικευμενη ομαδα ειδικων με αγαπη για τους Εφηβους.Στο εγγυομαι προσωπικα πως δεν θα χασεις να κανεις μια επισκεψη με τη μανουλα σου σου παραθετω το site να μπεις μικρη μου να παρεις πληροφοριες:

http://www.youth-health.gr/gr/index.php

Μην το αμελησεις τωρα ειναι νωρις εγω επασχα 2 ολοκληρα χρονια απο ανορεξια.Εσυ λιγους μηνες προλαβαινεις ποτε δεν ειναι αργα.Παλεψε για σενα και τους ανθρωπους που αγαπας...

----------


## jenny.il

αχ ευχαριστω Dark Elf , εσυ 2 χρονια απο ανορεξια επασχες? τι ετρωγες την μερα? σορυ που ρωταω αλλα απο περιεργια!:)

----------


## Dark Elf

Μπορει ολη μερα να ετρωγα 5 φετες γαλοπουλα 5 μαρουλοφυλλα και 5 μανιταρια και να γυμναζομουν 4-5 ωρες καθημερινα πολυ σκληρα.Το θεμα ειναι το πως θα καταφερεις να απαλλαγεις απο αυτο τον εφιαλτη.Μην δισταζεις να ζητησεις βοηθεια ειναι νωρις ακομα αν το αφησεις μπορει να εχει τραγικη καταληξη...Παρε ενα τηλεφωνο με την μανουλα σου στην Μοναδα που σου ειπα και θα δεις πως ολα θα αλλξουν προς το καλυτερο.Οι ανθρωποι εκει δεν εχουν καμια προθεση να σε παχυνουν το μονο που θελουν ειναι να σε βοηθησουν να αγαπησεις το σωμα σου και να το φροντησεις.Εμενα η μαμα μου βρηκε την λυση να με βγαλει απο το αδιεξοδο αυτο πριν πεθανω.Ημουν 1,80 υψος και 56 κιλα και συνεχιζα να χανω...

----------


## jenny.il

λυπαμε μα μου ειναι τοσο δυσκολο για μενα να παω εκει :no:

----------


## mariao_ed

Jenny, τι ακριβώς θα ήθελες να γίνει ιδανικά?
ας πουμε οτι είχες ένα μαγικό ραβδί...

----------


## jenny.il

να ειμαι πολυ αδυνατη θελω

----------


## mariao_ed

μάλιστα...
τωρα μιλάμε!
τα 37 κιλά είναι πολλά για το υψος σου συμφωνα με τα θέλω σου?

----------


## jenny.il

ναι μου ειναι πολλα, στον καθρευτη με βλεπω χοντρη.:barfy:

----------


## Dark Elf

Aν δεν βοηθησεις εσυ τον εαυτο σου δεν θα το κανει κανενας.Δεν ειναι δυσκολο να πας εκει δεν θελεις.Σε καταλαβαινω εισαι φοβισμενη για το αγνωστο.Ομως αν περασει αυτος ο καιρος και παγιωθει αυτο σαν καταστασει θα ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο δυσκολο να απαλλαγεις απο οτι ειναι τωρα.Αυτο που σου λεω δεν ειναι νοσοκομειο αλλα ενα μερος με ανθρωπους οπως ψυχολογους και διατροφολογους.Ξερεις πως αν πας ο διαιτολογος θα σου βγαλει ενα προγραμμα ακριβως στα μετρα σου ωστε να τρως και να μην παχαινεις?Δεν σου λεω ψεματα γιατι και εγω παω μπορει μαλιστα να συνατηθουμε κιολας.Εχω περασει απο εκει που ησουν πριν 2 χρονια.Σκεψου το καλα πριν αρνηθεις.Τουλαχιστον δειξε την ιστοσελιδα αυτη στην μαμα σου.Αν δεν θες εσυ να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου ασε τους ανθρωπους που σ'αγαπουν να το κανουν...

----------


## mariao_ed

> _Originally posted by jenny.il_
> ειμαι η τζενη 15 ετων και εδω και 6 μηνες εχω ανορεξια, εχω υψος 1,57 βαρος 37 κιλα, δεν τρωω τιποτα ολη μερα, δεν λιγουρευομε τιποτα!! και κανω πολλυ γυμναστικη! χανω κιλα! τι να κανω?:sniff:





> _Originally posted by jenny.il_
> να ειμαι πολυ αδυνατη θελω:sniff:


Κατά τη γνώμη μου κάνεις ακριβώς αυτό που θέλεις!!! οπότε το ερώτημα που θέτεις "τι να κάνω" είναι άτοπο.

----------


## mariao_ed

Αντιλαμβάνεσαι οτι ματιά σου δεν είναι αντικειμενικός κριτής του ευατού σου?


Τι ακριβώς συνέβη πριν από 6 μήνες και απογοητεύτηκες τοσο πολύ από την εικόνα σου?
Τζένη τα 37 κιλά είναι αριθμός και τα νούμερα λένε σίγουρα την αλήθεια!
Αντικειμενικά λοιπόν είσαι παρα πολύ αδύνατη.

Η Dark Elf μιλάει πολύ σωστά και αντιμετωπισε το ιδιο πρόβλημα...
Πρέπει να ζητήσεις βοήθεια από ειδικό.

----------


## Dark Elf

Τζενη γιατι χαθηκες ανησυχω...πες μου μονο αν εισαι καλα μην χανεσαι ετσι....:(

----------


## jenny.il

εδω ειμαι, εχω αρχισει να νοιωθω λιγο αδυναμη, αλλα εκατσα μια μερα μπροστα στον καθρευτη και ειπα θα κοψω αυτες της βλακειες, απο δω και περα θα τρωω κανονικα, τωρα ειμαι 42 κιλα. τρωω κανονικα, σχεδον, ακομα εχω στο μυαλο μου καποιες σκεψεις να γινω αδυνατη (η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειχα και πιο παλια ανορεξια), αλλα ελπιζω να μην την ξαναβρω στο μελλον. :)
ευχαριστω σε εσενα Dark Elf που με βοηθησες, ελπιζω εσυ να εισαι ενταξει μετα την ανορεξια σου.:wink2:

----------


## Magdalena

καλημερα Τζενακι, πολυ χαιρομαι που καταλαβες τι κακο εκανες στον εαυτο σου.. ποτε δεν ειναι αργα.. απο εδω και περα καθε μερα να τρως όσο περισσοτερο μπορεις, υπηρξε και στη δικη μου ζωη η ανορεξια και πιστεψε με δεν σου προσφερει τιποτα καλο..

----------


## konina

τζενη μου παντως προσπαθησε να απευθυνθεις κ σε καποιον ειδικο τωρα που εισαι καλυτερα...ειναι πονηρη ασθενεια η ανορεξια....εκει που πας καλα εκει σε ριχνει κ το θεμα ειναι οτι αν πεσεις παλι, θα εισαι σε θεση να ζητησεις βοηθεια??πιο καλα λοιπον να απευθυνθεις τωρα που μπορεις κ στην τελικη μπορει μετα απο κανα 2μηνο να δεις οτι δεν τη χρειαζεσαι, παρα να ρισκαρεις

----------


## jenny.il

εχετε δικιο αλλα Magdalena αυτο που μου ειπες με το να τρωω οσο πιο πολλυ μπορω μου ακουστηκε καπως ..... ετσι, το περνω στραβα ακομα! δηλαδη ακομα εχω ιδεες να αδυνατησω ξανα. εχω ακομα τυψεις οταν τρωω. αυτο σημαινει οτι δεν μου περασε τελειως η ανορεξια?:( δεν θελω να ξαναχω για τριτη φορα στην ζωη μου.:no:

----------


## Magdalena

τζενη μου, πρεπει να βάλεις σαν στοχο να ξεπερασεις το προβλημα.. ολη η ζωη ειναι μπροστα σου.. και εγω δεν πήγα σε καποιον ειδικο και πιστεψε με περασα εναμιση χρονο το χειροτερο της ζωης μου.. ας μην περασεις και εσυ τα ιδια..να απευθυνθεις σε εναν ειδικο και θα δεις ότι αυτό θα δράσει θετικά στον ψυχισμό σου και σιγά σιγά θα αντιμετωπιστεί το προβλημά.. Πάντως οτιδήποτε θελήσεις να μου πείς ή με προσωπικό μνμ ή οπως θελεις.. 

περιμένω νέα σου!!!!

----------


## jenny.il

δυστηχως ειναι πολλυ δυσκολο να το ξεπερασω, ακου τι εγινε χτες το βραδυ εκανε ζεστη εξω στην περιοχη μου κι εγω δεν ειχα βαλει ουτε κλιματιστικο ουτε ειχα ανοιξει κανενα παραθυρο, ενιωθα φυσιολογικη την θερμοκρασια στο δωματιο μου, ο μπαμπας μου ομως μετα ηρθε και μου εβαλε το κλιματιστικο και εγω το εκλεισα, μετα αυτος μου ανοιξε το παραθυρο και εφυγε για να κοιμηθει, απο τοτε μετα απο 2 λεπτα ενιωσα εναν παγωμενο αερα που εφτασε ως τα κοκαλα μου, τετοιο παγος που μελανιασα δεν αντεξα αλλο και πηγα και το εκλεισα το παραθυρο, ενω εκανε ζεστη εξω εγω κρυωνα. επισης πονανε τα κοκαλα μου απο εληψη ασβεστιου. ελπιζω να το ξεπερασω.

----------


## Magdalena

TZENH MOY EΙΣΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ.. ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΠΩΣ ΔΙΣΤΑΖΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΘΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ, ΜΙΛΗΣΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΣΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ Η ΘΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ Η ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΞΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΣΟΥ..ΚΑΝΤΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΩΡΙΣ..

----------


## jenny.il

εχμ, δεν ξερω πως να τους το πω:(

----------


## Magdalena

Τζενάκι. να τους το πεις αξιζει τον κοπο να κανεις μια προσπάθεια, οι δικοι σου ανθρωποι σίγουρα σε λατρευουν και θελουν το καλό σου.. θα αισθανθεις μετα ότι σου εφυγε ενα τεραστιο βαρος..

----------


## jenny.il

ναι, ξερεις οι συγγενεις μου το ξερουν οτι ειμαι αδυνατη αλλα οχι οτι εχω ανορεξια, μονο η νονα μου με εχει υποψιαστει γιατι οταν πηγα σε αυτην με ειδε χλωμη και κοκαλιαρα, ειμαι 57 ποντους στην μεση μου και φαινονται πολυ τα κοκαλα μου, ξεκινησα ανορεξια απο τοτε που ειμουν 45 κιλα και τοτε με εβλεπα χοντρη στον καθρευτη ετρωγα λιγο για 6 μηνες (πχ οταν ειχαμε φαγητο κοτοπουλο λεμονατο τοτε ετρωγα μονο 2 πατατες μικρες βραστες και χορταινα μιλαμε) αν τα ξεπερασω τα 45 κιλα θα παθω σοκ!!! ηδη τα 42 μου ειναι πολλα.:(

----------


## Magdalena

ναι αλλά ετσι κάμεις τα πραγματα χειροτερα, μονο εσυ μπορεις να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σουυ και καντο τωρα οσο ειναι ακομα νωρις

----------


## Dark Elf

Tζενη μου εαν δεν ζητησεις βιηθεια θα το ξεπερασεις πολυ πιο δυσκολα σε σχεση με το να ζητουσες.Σου εχω ξαναστειλει το σιτε αλλα στο ξαναπαραθετω:

http://www.youth-health.gr/gr/index.php

πηγαινε εστω να διαβασεις ιστοριες αλλων εφηβων που εχει εκει και που τπυς βοηθησαν πολυ στην μοναδα.Εκει πηγαινα και ακομα πηγαινω και εγω το περιβαλλον ειναι πολυ φιλικο και καμια σχεση δεν εχει με νοσοκομειο.Αν το αφησεις και αλλο να προχωρησει δεν θα εχει καη καταληξη.Οι γονεις σου σιγουρα σ'αγαπουν και θελουν να σε βοηθησουν.Δειξε στην μανουλα σου την ιστοσελιδα αυτη κι εκεινη θα καταλαβει και θα σε βοηθησει χωρις να χρειαστει να της πεις τιποτα αλλο.Μην αφησεις τον εαυτο σου ερμαιο της ανορεξιας,αλλα παρε την κατασταση στα χερια σου.Στο εγγυωμαι εκει που σου λεω να πας οι ανθρωποι θελουν μονο το καλο σου και σιγουρα δεν εχουν σκοπο να σε κανουν χοντρη.Το μονο που θελουν ειναι σε βοηθησουν να ξαναβρεις τον εαυτο σου.Εκει θα βρεις ψυχολογικη βοηθεια,αλλα παιδια που αντιμετωπιζουν το ιδιο προβλημα με εσενα και θα γινεται φιλοι και μπορει να γνωριστουμε και εμεις οι δυο...;)

----------


## Dark Elf

Παρε την αποφαση τζενακι τιποτα δεν ειναι ακατορθωτο αν το πιστευουμε και το θελουμε πραγματικα...πολλα φιλακιααααα!!!

----------


## Magdalena

Πολύ σωστά Ελαφακι μου.. μακαρι η Τζενη να σκεφτεί σοβαρα όλα αυτά και να κάνει το σωστό, να βοηθήσει τον εαυτό της

----------


## jenny.il

λυπαμε αλλα εχασα 2 κιλα τωρα ειμαι 40 παλι δεν ξερω αν εχασα μυικο ιστο ή λιπος!!:(
ειμαι απονομενη στον εαυτο μου και δεν θελω ουτε καν βοηθεια απο ειδικο. ετσι θελω να μεινω, δεν ξερω τι με εχει πιασει αλλα θελω να μεινω αδυνατη ουτε γραμμαριο παραπανω, η μαμα μου λεει οτι εχω πολλα απο τα συμπτωματα της ανορεξιας, οπως Συνεχής απώλεια βάρους, Υπεραπασχόληση με άθληση. Έντονος φόβος για πρόσληψη βάρους. Υπεραπασχόληση για ότι σχετίζεται με το φαγητό. Αρνητικά διαμορφωμένη εικόνα για το σώμα.(με βλεπω απιστευτα χοντρη) εχω ζαλαδες, και περιπου 7 μηνες χωρις περιοδο, εχω καταθλιψη, αρνουμε να αποκτησω το φυσιολογικο μου βαρος. εχω αδυναμα νυχια και μαλλια, πολλες φορες με πονανε τα κοκκαλα μου. ΕΓΩ ΟΜΩς ΕΤΣΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ, γιατι σκεφτομαι ετσι?

----------


## click

η μαμα σου εκτος απο το να σου τονιζει οτι εχεις συμπτωματα ανορεξιας, εχει κανει καποια κινηση για να σε βοηθησει?

----------


## konina

jenny.il λες οτι ΕΤΣΙ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙΣ δεκτο... εγω δεν θα σου μιλησω αλλο για τα κιλα σου...το τι ειναι σωστο κ τι οχι το ξερεις πολυ καλα...

θα σου πω όμως κατι αλλο.. ολο αυτο που περιγραφεις (ζαλαδες, διαρκες αγχος, ατονια,πονοι, πανικος, απελπισια, εμμονη με τοι φαγητο, απουσια ορεξης για σεξ, απουσια περιοδου) εμενα προσωπικα μου φαινεται παρα πολυ για να αντεξει ενας ανθρωπος κ καταλαβαινω ποσο δυσκολο πρεπει να ειναι για εσενα.. εγω ειμαι ψυχολογος κ μπορω να σου πω ότι παρα τα οσα νομιζει ο κοσμος, κανουμε κ εμεις οι ψυχολογοι προσωπικη θεραπεια όταν το εχουμε αναγκη...

γνωμη μου λοιπον θα ηταν να πας σε εναν ψυχολογο με αιτημα, οχι την ανορεξια ουτε τα κιλα, αλλα το οτι δεν νιωθεις καλα με τον εαυτο σου.κ μαζι προσπαθηστε να δουλεψετε αυτο το κομματι...οι ψυχολογοι δουλευουν παντα συμφωνα με το αιτημα του πελατη τους.... θελω να πω ότι κ διαγνωση για ανορεξια να γινει, κανεις δεν προκειται να σε βαλει να φας με το ζορι...μονο σε περιπτωση νοσηλειας σε νοσοκομειο γινονται αυτα....θα σου επιδεικνυει (αν αυτο ειναι απαρατητο) καποια σημειο στα οποια μπορει να βλεπει συσχετισεις αλλα μεχρι εκει...θα σε βοηθησει να απολλαγεις απο αυτο το αγχος κ τη μονιμη θλιψη ειτε επιλεξεις να παρεις κιλα ειτε επιλεξεις να συντηρεισαι σε αυτα...

στα λεω αυτα γιατι ειναι κριμα να χαραμιζεις μερικα απο τα πιο ωραια χρονια της ζωης σου σε τοσο ασχημες καταστασεις.... ξερεις να φροντιζεις το σωμα σου, ξεκινα τωρα να φροντισεις κ την ψυχη σου....

κ θα το ξαναπω κινδυνευοντας να γινω γραφικη...ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ...πηγαινε σε εναν ψυχολογο με αιτημα τα ασχημα συναισθηματα που νιωθεις κ βλεπεις πως παει...στην τελικη δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα......

----------


## NADINE_ed

Τζενάκι,όλοι μας μιλάμε στο κομμάτι σου που σ'έκανε να μας εμπιστευτείς αυτό που σε βασανίζει.
Είναι η πλευρά σου που συνειδητοποιεί την απειλή,που κουράστηκε και θέλει να ελευθερωθεί.
Καταλαμβάνει σημαντικό χώρο μέσα σου κι είμαι σίγουρη πως το νιώθεις όσο κι αν δε θέλεις
να το παραδεχτείς.Είναι απολύτως αναμενόμενο ή άλλη σου πλευρά,αυτή που μετρά λίπος και κιλά
να κινειτοποιείται κάθε που σε βλέπει να κλίνεις υπέρ της άλλης,απειλώντας την επικίνδυνα.
Μόλις η λογική σου πάει ενδεχομένως να πειστεί από τα λόγια μας,να εμπιστευτεί την πρόταση
της Dark Elf,κάτι μέσα σου επαναστατεί και δε σ'αφήνει να προχωρήσεις παραπέρα.
Μπαλαντζάρεις ανάμεσα στις δύο σου αυτές πλευρές κι αυτό είναι εξίσου ψυχοφθόρο.

Ας ξεκολλήσουμε λίγο από τη λέξη "ανορεξία",από το πόσο ζυγίζεις,πόσο θα ήθελες να ζυγίζεις,
πόσα γραμμάρια λίπους έχεις πάνω σου.Είσαι καλά;Νιώθεις καλά μέσα σου;Έχεις ψυχική γαλήνη;
Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει να καταλάβεις τι σου συμβαίνει,αυτό που διακαώς
μας ρωτάς,δε θα ήθελες να το μάθεις;Είσαι ελεύθερη να επιλέξεις όποιον δρόμο θέλεις στη ζωή σου.
Δε θεωρείς πως θα ήταν καλύτερο να τον επιλέξεις συνειδητά κι όχι από αδυναμία άλλης πορείας;
Η γνώση δεν είναι απειλητική.Στο χέρι σου είναι πώς θα τη χρησιμοποιήσεις.Δε βρίσκεις τρομακτικό το σκοτάδι;

----------


## jenny.il

ασε χτες τσακωθηκα με την μαμα μου γιατι μου ελεγε πως δεν παει αλλο που τρωω λιγο, μου ελεγε ''5 κιλα να παρεις σε παρακαλω εισαι πολλυ αδυνατη.'' εχω σπασμενα νευρα, και επισης μου λεει η μαμα οτι μεχρι και τις θερμιδες και τα λιπαρα των φαγητων ξερω!! ο μπαμπας μου ελεγε παλια πριν την ανορεξια οτι εχω ωραιο και γυμνασμενο κορμι με κοιταζουν ολοι και με θαυμαζουν γιατι να παει χαμενο? μην κανεις διαιτα (τοτε γυμναζομουν για μυς) αντιθετα εμενα δεν μου αρεσει οταν με κοιταζουν τα αγορια, με ενοχλει, γιατι μαλλον μου εχει μειωθει το σεξουαλικο μου ενδιαφερον, δεν θελω να αγαπησω καν, το κορμι μου το θελω δικο μου, δεν ειναι για τους αλλους!!!

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by jenny.il_
> ο μπαμπας μου λεει οτι εχω ωραιο κορμι με κοιταζουν ολοι και με θαυμαζουν γιατι να παει χαμενο?


τι εννοεις να παει χαμενο?

----------


## jenny.il

καποτε ειχα ωραιο σωμα, οχι κοκαλιαρα, αλλα τωρα που εγινα υπερβολικα αδυνατη πηγε χαμενο το σωμα που ειχα τοτε το γυμνασμενο σωμα εννοω.

----------


## jenny.il

παλι καλα που δεν εχω κανει ποτε εμετο μετα το φαγητο αλλα ουτε χαπια δεν εχω παρει, ποτε. εχω ανορεξια χωρις εμετους μια-δυο φορες το προσπαθησα να προκαλεσω εμετο αλλα δεν μου ερχοταν. τωρα αδυνατισα λυπαμε

----------


## aggeloydaki

Τζένυ μου λες πως λυπάσαι που αδυνάτισες αλλά από την άλλη λες πως "εγώ έτσι θέλω να μείνω" νομίζω πως ειλικρινά δεν έχεις καταλάβει πόσο κακό κάνεις στον εαυτό σου,ούτε στους γονείς σου,ούτε σε φίλους και γνωστούς αλλά σε εσένα!Είσαι μικρή κοπέλα ακόμα,έχεις ολόκληρη την ζωή μπροστά σου,προσπάθησε να το πολεμήσεις το λες και μόνη σου,φαίνονται τα κόκκαλά σου,η μέση σου είναι μιά σταλιά.Νομίζω πως στιγμές-στιγμές καταλαβαίνεις πως αυτό που θέλεις και επιθυμείς δεν είναι το σωστό για εσένα για αυτό και παραδέχεσαι και κάποια πράγματα και ξαφνικά το μυαλό σου κολάει πάλι στο "'έτσι θέλω να είμαι" Πολέμησέ το κοπέλα μου είναι κρίμα!

----------


## jenny.il

τωρα που εφτασαν στα ορια τα κιλα μου πηρα 3 κιλα και τωρα τρωω κανονικα και γυμναζομε ακομα και αν παραλειψω εστω και το δεκατιανο μου γευμα, θα λιποθυμισω γιατι γινεται αυτο? μηπως εξαντλησα καθε αποθεμα της ενεργειας μου?:question:

----------


## konina

jenny.il μου στο εχουμε ξαναπει ολοι εδω μεσα.... η ανορεξια ειναι μεγαλη ασθενεια για να την αντιμετωπισεις μονη σου. σταματα να παιζεις με την υγεια σου κ απευθυνσου σε καποιον ειδικο... κανεις δεν προκειται να σου ανοιξει το στομα κ να σε ταιζει με το ζορι για να παχυνεις. θα σε βοηθησουν ομως να αντιμετωπισεις ολα αυτα που περνας... συγνωμη αν γινομαι αποτομη ομως πραγματικα βιωνεις επικινδυνες για την υγεια σου καταστασεις, κ απο ενδιαφερον στο λεω, κατι πρεπει να κανεις γι'αυτο... κ δεν μιλαω για γυμναστικη...αν ειναι δυνατον να καταπονεις κ αλλο το σωμα σου...

----------


## jenny.il

νιωθω τωρα τοσο μονη και καταθλιπτικη, τωρα εφτασα 35 κιλα εφτασα σε σημεο να κλαιω επειδη νιωθω χοντρη, φοραω φαρδια ρουχα γιατι δεν θελω να φενομαι αδυνατη, και δεν πολλυ καθομαι σε ξυλινες καρεκλες γιατι τα κοκκαλα μου εχουν βγει μεχρι εξω και με τρυπανε! λεω ψεματα στους φιλους και σε συγγενεις οτι ειμαι 40 αλλα δεν με πιστευουν οτι κι αν πω καταλαβαινουν οτι ειμαι κατω απο 40 κιλα, φενεται κιολας οτι ειμαι κατω απο 40 κιλα, εφτασα σε σημειο να μην τρωω ολη μερα, και ειμαι κοντα στον θανατο το νιωθω επιδη λιποθυμαω συνεχως. καποιος να με βοηθησει , σας παρακαλω...

----------


## Magdalena

Τζενουλα μου, μιλησε στη μητερα σου επειγοντως και το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα σε βοηθησει γιατι σε λατρευει γλυκουλα μου..καντο τωρα σε παρακαλω

----------


## jenny.il

αυτο ειναι δεν μπορω να μιλησω δεν μπορω να το κραταω μεσα μου θα....θα...θα σκασω καποια μερα...

----------


## Magdalena

βλέπω όμως οτι μεσα σου θελεις να το ξεπερασεις και να ζησεις μια φυσιολογική ζωή.. θα βρεις τη δυναμη να το αντιμετωπίσεις μόνο εσυ όμως.. εμείς σου προτείνουμε να κάνεις το σωστό αλλά πραγματικά εσυ μόνο εσυ μπορείς να σωσεις τον εαυτό σου από την ανορεξία που ειναι αργός θανατος...

----------


## ria_ed

παρε το 197 (εθνικο κεντρο αμεσης κοινωνικης βοηθειας) να μιλησεις με ειδικους. ολο το 24ωρο

----------


## angelaorangel

Κοπελα μου ,ΖΗΤΗΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ο οργανισμος σου εχει φτασει στα ορια και κινδυνευει ΑΜΕΣΑ η υγεια σου...ζητησε βοηθεια απο τους δικους σου,ακουσε και τις κοπελες τι σου γραφουν παραπανω...

----------


## angelaorangel

jenny πως εισαι?εισαι καλα?

----------


## jenny.il

τελικα δεν μπορω να το πολεμισω βλεπω ειναι δυσκολο πραγμα η ανορεξια, μια φορα να το παθεις δεν την γλιτωνεις μετα. ειναι υπουλη ασθενεια

----------


## Magdalena

καλημέρα Τζενουλα, τι κανεις? πως πανε τα πράγματα? απευθυνθηκες σε κάποιον ειδικό?

----------


## jenny.il

οχι τιποτα δεν εκανα, ακομα ετσι ειμαι και βασανιζομαι.

----------


## konina

βρε καλη μου κανε την αρχη.... ακομα κ τωρα.... ειναι κριμα να το περνας ολο αυτο... παρε στην ανασα...

----------


## Magdalena

κοριτσακι μου, το ξερω και το καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι δυσκολο όλο αυτό αλλα αν δεν παρεισ μια απόφαση ο χρονος θα κυλα εις βαρος σου.. θελω να βοηθησω όσο μπορω, οτιδηποτε θελεις στειλε μου μνμ προσωπικο..

----------


## jenny.il

χαλια τα πραγματα δεν αντεχω αλλο αρχισα κυριολεκτηκα τις λυποθιμιες, και το κλαμα, θελω να απαλλαχτω απο αυτο το τερας, την ανορεξια!!!!!!!!

----------


## jenny.il

δεν το πιστευω 10 μερες εχω να γραψω και μου φανηκαν 3 μηνες! μεσα σε αυτες τις 10 μερες αρχισα να τρωω ξαφνικα! οχι βουλιμικα αλλα κανονικα! μα καθε φορα που ακουω για την ανορεξια, σκεφτομαι πως ειμουν ανορεξικη, ειχα τα χαλια μου, και στενοχωριεμε. Μα ακομα εχω ιδεες οτι μπορει να μην τελειωσε η ανορεξια μου. δεν ειμαι ουτε στο φυσιολογικο μου βαρος, θελω 10 κιλα για να φτασω στο φυσιολογικο μου βαρος. ειναι ανυσηχιτικο??

----------


## click

εισαι σε πολυ καλο δρομο :)

μην κολλας στα πισωγυρισματα. παρε ενα στυλο και ενα τετραδιο και σημειωνε καθε μερα τις θετικες σου σκεψεις, τα βηματα που εκανες μπροστα, λαθη που ΔΕΝ εκανες και εστιασε σε αυτα.

θα υπαρχουν και τα αγχη και οι ανησυχιες, προβληματισμοι, οκ, αλλα μην επικεντρωνεσαι σε αυτα, επικεντρωσου στα θετικα και στο στοχο να καταπολεμησεις την ανορεξια

----------


## Eli_ed

> _Originally posted by Dark Elf_
> Κουκλιτσα μου ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να ζητησεις βοηθεια οι γονεις σιγουρα σε λατρευουν και θα ηθελα πολυ να ακουσουν το προβλημα τους για να βοηθησουν το κοριτσακι τους.Και εγω με ανορεξια ξεκινησα στα 15,5 μου χρονια τωρα ειμαι 18 και ακομα ταλαιπωρουμαι με εναλλαγες της ανορεξιας με την βουλιμια ομως η μανουλα μου εψαξε και βρηκε ενα κεντρο που με βοηθα παρα πολυ ακομα και τωρα.Εκει οι ανθρωποι ειναι εξιεικευμενοι στους Εφηβους και τις διατροφικες διαταραχες.Ειναι ακριβως αυτο που χρειαζεσαι αυτη τη στιγμη μια εξιειδικευμενη ομαδα ειδικων με αγαπη για τους Εφηβους.Στο εγγυομαι προσωπικα πως δεν θα χασεις να κανεις μια επισκεψη με τη μανουλα σου σου παραθετω το site να μπεις μικρη μου να παρεις πληροφοριες:
> 
> http://www.youth-health.gr/gr/index.php
> 
> Μην το αμελησεις τωρα ειναι νωρις εγω επασχα 2 ολοκληρα χρονια απο ανορεξια.Εσυ λιγους μηνες προλαβαινεις ποτε δεν ειναι αργα.Παλεψε για σενα και τους ανθρωπους που αγαπας...




Jennaki έχω ακούσει και εγώ για αυτό το κέντρο και πραγματικά πρέπει να είναι πάρα πολύ καλό!!!! Πράγματι η συγκεκριμένη μονάδα πρέπει να κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά, έχω γνωρίσει μία διατροφολόγο μέσα από το τμήμα Διατροφής - Φυσικής Δραστηριότητας & Ευρωστίας και είναι απλά εξαιρετική, την θαύμασα για τις γνώσεις της και την δύναμη της να παλεύει με παιδιά που έχουν διατροφικές διαταραχές. 

Μην φοβάσαι να πας ή αν δεν μπορείς να κάνεις το βήμα εσύ γιατί ξέρω σου φαίνεται αδύνατον αυτή τη στιγμή βάλε κάποιον αγαπημένο σου να σε πάει και να τα κανονίσει όλα. Κλείσε τα αυτιά σου στην ανορεκτική φωνή που σε θολώνει και κάνε το μεγάλο άλμα! Δεν θα το μετανιώσεις καρδούλα μου, οι άνθρωποι εκεί θα σε καταλάβουν έχουν μεγάλη εμπειρία πάνω στην ανορεξία.

----------


## jenny.il

Γεια σας δεν ξερω αν καποιοι απο εσας ειναι εδω, αλλα αυτο που ηθελα να πω ειναι οτι περασαν 2 χρονια απο τοτε που ειμουν ανορεξικη! μεχρι τωρα, νικησα την ανορεξια! πλεον για μενα δεν υπαρχει πια, καθε φορα που σκεφτομαι το παλιο μου σωμα, λεω "τι ανοητη που ειμουν", εχω παψει να τα σκεφτομαι αυτα, δεν τη θελω απλα. Αυτη την στιγμη ειμαι 48 κιλα με υψος 1.57!! Παρολαυτα δεν νιωθω πια ζαλαδες ή κατι τετοιο, κανω σωστη διατροφη, βαρη και γυμναστικη κανονικα, ισως να παραλειψω καποιο γευμα επειδη δεν πολυ-πειναω συνηθως, αλλα δεν ανυσηχω, ειμαι πολυ καλα, υγειης και Fitness! Επισης ειμαι σιγουρη τωρα οτι δεν θα ξανα επιστρεψω σε αυτη την απαισια ανορεξια! ;)

----------


## jenny.il

Καταλαβα οτι αυτο που ηθελα ηταν να ειμαι υγειης και fitness, που τελικα το παρακανα και ειχα φτασει στην ανορεξια, μετα συνηδειτοποιησα οτι εφτασα πολυ μακρια απο αυτο που ηθελα και ετσι απλα ξεφνικα αφου καταλαβα οτι δεν ηξερα τι εκανα, τοτε αρχισα να τρωω σωστα και επερνα βαρος σιγα σιγα (αν και στην αρχη ενιωθα αμφιβολιες) τελικα εφτασα εκει που ειμαι τωρα 48 κιλα που και ειναι το φυσιολογικο μου βαρος με υψος 1.57. Πλεον τωρα ειμαι χαρουμενη γεματη ενεργεια και δεν θελω να επιστρεψω σε αυτο που ειμουν και ουτε προκειτε να γινει! Αυτο που καταλαβα και θα πρεπει να καταλαβουν πολλοι ειναι να αγαπησεις τον εαυτο σου! :)

----------


## amaryllis_ed

Γεια σου jenny, καταρχας συγχαρητηρια που καταφερες να νικησεις τη διατροφικη διαταραχη σου!:) 
θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω κατι.. Οταν επαιρνες σιγα σιγα τα κιλα δεν ενιωθες σα να σε <<ποναει>> το φαγητο που ετρωγες? Πώς δεν υποτροπιασες? Δεν απογοητευοσουν με την εικονα σου στον καθρεφτη καθως παχαινες? :(

----------


## aiglh!

αυτο ειναι απο τα πιο ασχημα σταδια οταν πασχεις απο ανορεξια, εμενα τωρα τελευταια μου ειπαν να παρω δυο κιλα για να μου ερχεται η περιοδος και μονο στα γραμμαρια ποναω, δεν ποναω οταν τρωω ποναω οταν ανεβαινω στη ζυγαρια... αυτο θελει πολυ κοπο και κυριως να τρεφεσαι σωστα ωστε να μετριαζεις τις τυψεις, εγω τουλ αυτο κανω τρωω οπως πρεπει να τρεφομαι και προσπαθω να μην ζυγιζομαι αλλα αμα αισθανθω το τζιν τσιτα τσιτα ζοριζομαι πολυ αλλα το παλευω...

----------


## amaryllis_ed

εγω και στην ζυγαρια ποναω οταν ανεβαινω και βλεπω 2 ολοκληρα κιλα απο χτες που με μπουκωσανε με το ηλιθιο φαι με το ζορι, Και οταν τρωω ποναω πολυ στο στομαχι μου!! Και μετα εμετο δεν μπορω να κανω γιατι δεν βγαινει τιποτα.. Αχ αυτο το τζιν.. επαψα να φοραω τζιν γιατι μου θυμιζουνε ποσο χοντρη ειμαι:'( μονο φαρδιες φορμες πλεον

----------


## jenny.il

το θεμα ειναι οτι πρεπει να εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση, μονη μου πηρα αποφαση, ξεκινησα να παιρνω κιλα και τα πηρα σιγα σιγα με αεροβικη γυμναστικη και βαρη και ετσι ηξερα οτι δεν θα εκανα ουτε κυταριτιδα ουτε ραγαδες. Κι ετσι εγινε με σωστη διατροφη και γυμναστικη, εννωειτε πως με την γυμναστικη και τη σωστη διατροφη δεν παιρνεις κιλα σε λιπος αλλα σε μυς ετσι φενεται σαν να εισαι αδυνατη! (Αν και μπουκωνα στην αρχη που επερνα τα κιλα) τωρα νιωθω πιο πολλυ αυτοπεποιθηση και ολα αυτα επειδη εγινα αυτο που θελω, ετσι να κανετε κι εσεις, να αγαπησετε τον εαυτο σας οπως ειναι και οχι να μοιαζετε σε κατι που δεν μπορειτε! Σχετικα με την ανορεξια νομιζω οτι τα ΜΜΕ φταινε που ωραιοποιουν τα μοντελα και λενε για το τελειο παντα, στην πραγματικοτητα το τελειο ειναι το φυσικο! :blush:

----------

